# Starship in a bottle



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

Inspired by Marco Sceloske's "Bottlestar Galactica" http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=182746&highlight=Bottlestar
I decided to try my hand at putting a starship in a bottle. The ship I used was the SF papercraft refit Enterprise shrunk down to 3x5 card size.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And the plastic bottle makes it even more futuristic!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Different.
Is it just me or does the secondary hull look to be bent where the back of the neck comes into contact with it?


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

You're right, it is bent back a little.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I love your starship-in-a-bottle, and Marco's "bottlestar" too. Bottles make great model displays!


----------

